# What is needed (hardwarewize) in Building a Server Sys,



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*:wave:Hay folks I am not a crackpot and I am not being funny but I am a be of a dummy here, so please be patent with me. If'en you answer, would you be a bit detailed and simple in explaining how to put one together and if you know what's needed for solfware for a simple server Please.ray:
Maybe explain what the different is in a server and my computer at home?:laugh:

God Bless all.*


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the only real difference in servers from normal computers is the motherboards and cases. Other than that the rest of the parts are standard pc parts. Servers need high amounts of ram and cpu power so it not uncommon to see one with 32gbs of ram and higher or 4 actual cpu's topping over 12ghz. They are crazy fast , but very expensive in the process.

The real difference between a server and home pc is just the speed , but any home pc can be set up as a server and do it just fine.


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Thank you very much!:grin: Now you've made me Hungery for more input my friend. One of the things I want is speed and responce time. I am quit tired of waiting for my system to buffer down thest Video's and Sound system stuff and down loads, I am think of buiding a small server for my own needs plus I want to get back to learning graphics and recording my on auto stuff for my evangelic work I do. This server stuff intregs me to found out more. Know anyone that has a basic server parts list of parts they use for speed. I may have to build it a piece at a time put, Lords willing I'll build it.*


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure, I've never really built a server before. Are you sure you need a server to do what you need? what system do you have now?


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

souns like a workstation would be more suitable for your needs. Servers are generally used in businesses for things like massive data storage, web space rental, etc..


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*You may be right.*


----------

